# Meerforellen Kühlungsborn



## Beastmaster (23. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich fahre diesen Sa. für eine Woche nach Kühlungsborn.
Dort möchte ich meine erste Meerforelle fangen, ich werde ausschliesslich mit Spinnködern fischen.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen welche Strandabschnitte um Kühlungsborn am aussichtsreichsten sind und wie es zur Zeit läuft?
Für Eure Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar #h.

Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## Marco74 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Ich hab im Bereich Kühlungsborn noch keine Erfahrung, bin aber am Wochenende auch dort mit meiner Freundin. Und ein paar Stunden werde ich auch mal angeln (denke mal Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag ganz früh).
Im Angelführer Meckpomm ist die Bukspitze (westlich von Kühlungsborn wo die Küste abknickt) als Topplatz angegeben. Aber auch an den Buhnenfeldern in der Nähe der Seebrücke soll was gehen.
Mal schaun. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Wenn du nen Watangler mit ner Abu Garcia Kappe oder einer "Scotland" Wollmütze siehst, sprich ihn an ;-)
Falls du noch keine Kunstköder hast, hol dir als Erstausrüstung ein paar Snaps als Kompakte Köder und ein paar Hansen Flash als längliche Sandaalimitationen. Naturfarben würde ich bevorzugen.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## DerDuke (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Eine gute Stelle in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn ist die "Liebesschlucht" am östlichen Rand von Rerik.
Hier habe ich im Herbst schon einige Dorsche verhaften können und jetzt kann man dort sicherlich auch Mefos fangen. 
Am Ortsende von Rerik führt ein Feldweg zu einem Parkplatz direkt an der Steilküste  (in der Nähe des großen und nicht zu übersehenden Windrades). Dort an der Treppe soltest du "einsteigen". Links und rechts davon sind gute Strecken. Es sind aber tagsüber viele Leute am Strand unterwegs, besonders natürlich am Wochenende.

Petri Heil #6


----------



## Beastmaster (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*



Marco74 schrieb:


> Ich hab im Bereich Kühlungsborn noch keine Erfahrung, bin aber am Wochenende auch dort mit meiner Freundin. Und ein paar Stunden werde ich auch mal angeln (denke mal Samstag Nachmittag und Sonntag ganz früh).
> Im Angelführer Meckpomm ist die Bukspitze (westlich von Kühlungsborn wo die Küste abknickt) als Topplatz angegeben. Aber auch an den Buhnenfeldern in der Nähe der Seebrücke soll was gehen.
> Mal schaun.
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Wenn du nen Watangler mit ner Abu Garcia Kappe oder einer "Scotland" Wollmütze siehst, sprich ihn an ;-)
> ...



Hallo Marco,
wenn Du einen glatzköpfigen Watangler siehst, der verzweifelt das Meer mit allen erdenklichen Meerforellenködern durchpflügt und nicht glücklich aussieht dann bin ich das, sprich mich dann bloss nicht an. Wenn der gleiche Angler ein seeliges Dauergrinsen auf dem Gesicht hat habe ich was gefangen, dann kannst Du gerne rüberkommen .
Spass beiseite, will eigentlich nur eine schöne Woche da oben verbringen und ein bisschen im Meer fischen. Wahrscheinlich komme ich erst So. morgen zum Angeln, ich werde Ausschau nach Dir halten. Danke auch noch für den Tip wegen der Stellen #6.
Grüße,
Oliver


----------



## Beastmaster (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*



DerDuke schrieb:


> Eine gute Stelle in der Nähe von Kühlungsborn ist die "Liebesschlucht" am östlichen Rand von Rerik.
> Hier habe ich im Herbst schon einige Dorsche verhaften können und jetzt kann man dort sicherlich auch Mefos fangen.
> Am Ortsende von Rerik führt ein Feldweg zu einem Parkplatz direkt an der Steilküste  (in der Nähe des großen und nicht zu übersehenden Windrades). Dort an der Treppe soltest du "einsteigen". Links und rechts davon sind gute Strecken. Es sind aber tagsüber viele Leute am Strand unterwegs, besonders natürlich am Wochenende.
> 
> Petri Heil #6



Danke für den Tip, werde ich auf jeden Fall mal hinfahren!
Grüße #h,
Oliver


----------



## Malla (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Moin,
wenn Du über Sand zwischen den Buhnen Fischst dann geh vor Sonnenaufgang los. Am Tage ist dort zuviel Alarm.
TL, Malla


----------



## seatrout61 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Der Angelführer Meck-Pom ist eine sinnvolle Investition
und auch in vielen Angelgeschäften an der Küste erhältlich.

http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=.../index.php?screen=dstore.item.details&PID=358
http://www.der-angelfuehrer.de/SID=...hp?screen=dstore.popup&PostingID=359&SortNo=1

Vielleicht kannst du auf den Bildern erkennen, welche Strände im Inneren ausführlich beschrieben werden.

Wir wollen dich doch glücklich Lächeln sehen...schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Rosi (24. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Moin Oli, Kübo hat was Besonderes, nicht nur für Urlauber. Die Stadt ist voller Kultur, maritimes Flair, kulinarische Köstlichkeiten, Erholung und auch Party. Oder in Ruhe Mefos angeln. Leider sind die Tage der Meerforelle hier gezählt für 2008. Das nächste Frühjahr wird bestimmt wieder besser. Falls du dich nicht abschrecken läßt, versuche es in Richtung Warnemünde hinter dem Jachthafen. Das ist Kübo Ost (Seebrücke) Mit Wathose kommst du etwa 30m weiter raus (durch die erste Rinne) dann wird es tief. Du kannst auch gut vom Ufer aus loslegen. Der Untergrund ist steinig, überall, bis hinter Wittenbeck. Eine schöne Strecke! Vielleicht hast du Glück und erwischst noch eine.

Zur anderen Seite (westlich der Seebrücke) ist die Küste völlig anders, nämlich Sandstrand. Das lohnt sich nicht, auch nicht zwischen den Buhnen. Interessant ist wirklich erst die Bugspitze. Es sind bestimmt gute 3km. Man kann mit dem Auto näher ran fahren, es ist schwer zu finden.( Richtung Neubukow aus dem Ort raus, die erste Seitenstraße nach der Kurve. Schmaler Asphaltweg) Die Bugspitze sieh dir mal über Google Earth an. Es ist die Spitze der Buchten zwischen Kübo und Rerik. Eine Wathose kannst du dir sparen, es wird dort sofort tief. Ich war lange nicht mehr da angeln, es ist eigentlich ein Brandungsangelrevier. Erzähle uns unbedingt, was du dort erlebt hast, falls du es  versuchst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Hi Rosi! #h

Hätte es solche Tips (von Dir) mal schon im Spätsommer 2000 gegeben, da wäre ich als damals wohnhafter DBR'ler wohl um einige Silberfische reicher gewesen.
Präzise und klasse! #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Moin,
Rosi hat die Situation ja schon super erklärt. Ich würde aber auch empfehlen nach Rerik an die Steilküste zu fahren. Die Strecke von der Bugspitze bis nach Meschendorf ist gut aber auch ziemlich sandig Streckenweise. Ab Meschendorf bis Rerik Seebrücke ist es richtig steinig.
Geht einfach Bugspitze ans Wasser und wandert den Strand entlang dann werdet ihr ne gfute Stelle bestimmt finden.
Ich werde übrigens auch vor Ort sein aber auf dem Wasser. Wenn ihr so ein Boot seht dann bin ich das.


----------



## Beastmaster (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für Eure Tips werde ich beherzigen!
Habe mir auf Google Earth schon einmal die Strände angeschaut und die von Euch erwähnten Strecken sind mir auch aufgefallen.
Allerdings finde ich nicht gut, dass die Meerforellensaison schon vorbei sein soll |bigeyes. Ich dachte durch den recht kalten Frühling würden sie ein bisschen länger an der Küste bleiben ;+. Kann ich denn mit was anderem ausser Meerforelle  z.Zt. rechnen? Dorsch oder Hornhecht?   Ich werde frühmorgens und abends Zeit zum Fischen haben, tagsüber mache ich mit der Familie in Kultur.
Grüße,
Oli


----------



## Marco74 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Mach dir keine Bange, die Saison ist noch nicht vorbei!
Ich hatte letzten Samstag vor Neustadt eine gute dran, die aber wieder abgegangen ist.
Und in Kühlungsborn soll laut bsh die Wassertemperatur noch niedriger sein.
Also... schön fleissig werfen ;-)
Sonntag morgen um Sonnenaufgang wirst du mich links und rechts vom Yachthafen finden.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Beastmaster (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Hallo Marco,
die Sachen sind gepackt und morgen früh gehts los. Die Hoffnung habe ich nicht aufgegeben und wenn ich denn 10000 Würfe machen muss soll es so sein :q.
Generell werde ich mich wohl mehr Richtung Rerik orientieren, aber vielleicht schaue ich Sonntag morgen mal am Jachthafen und Umgebung vorbei. Ich weiss ja wie Du ausschaust.
Dir auch viel Erfolg, bis dann,
Oliver


----------



## Rosi (25. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Das Wetter sieht jedenfalls morgens immer gut aus! Ich wünsche euch dickstes Petri Heil#h
Moin Jörg, wie heißt denn dein Boot?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Moin Rosi,
mein Boot heisst Aluladde :q Die Aufkleber sind schon in Arbeit.
Ich war ja nun gestern auch wieder unterwegs mit meinem Kumpel. Wir hatten beim schleppen mit Downrigger einige schöne Leos und ich dann noch eine Mefo von 47cm. 
Und was hattet ihr anderen?


----------



## Marco74 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Endlich komm ich mal zum Schreiben.
Ehrlich gesagt wahr ich nur kurz angeln - war halt ein Wochenende mit der Freundin. Samstag nachmittag war ich an der Bukspitz bei bestem Wetter. Tolle Ecke, muss cih schon sagen. Super abwechselungsreich in Ufernähe. Leider biss nichts und als wir 18 Uhr hatten, Wind und Wolken aufkamen und ich dachte jetzt geht noch was, wollte meine Freundin nicht mehr ;-(
Na ja, nicht so schlimm. Sonntag hab ich verpennt und nicht früh morgends zu angeln.
Bemerkenswert fand ich nachmittags einen Schwarm Tobse, der fast die gesamte Länge der Seebrücke einnahm!!! Einfach riesig.
Für mich ist die Mefosaison wohl gelaufen, es sei denn, ab Mitte Mai beißt mal eine in den Abendstunden.


----------



## Rosi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

Hi Marco, ist doch egal, Hauptsache ihr hattest ein paar schön romantische Tage am Meer. Auspennen ist auf jeden Fall immer sinnvoll!

Jörg was? Ein namenloses Boot? Du bist also nicht abergläubisch Meins geht morgen rein und hat auch noch keinen aufgemalten Namen. Ich weiß nicht woher ich einen bekomme. Hat jemand eine Idee? Farbe hält nicht.
Ich schreibe dann wo die Hornis fischeln.


----------



## Beastmaster (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellen Kühlungsborn*

So, ich bin dann auch zurück.
Fischtechnisch lief es für mich nicht so gut, konnte erst am letzten Tag einen Dorsch erwischen, nachdem ich meine Technik umgestellt habe. Vorher hatte ich den Blinker immer recht oberflächennah und zügig geführt, da biss leider nichts, erst als ich langsamer und tiefer fischte hatte ich Fischkontakt.
Habe fast ausschliesslich an der Steilküste bei Rerik gefischt, eingestiegen bei der Teufelsschlucht. Bei Gesprächen mit anderen Anglern zeigte sich, dass die Meerforellen generell nur sehr seltener Beifang waren und sowohl die Brandungs- als auch Spinnfischer beklagten sich über die mangelnden Dorschfänge. Dafür wurden ganz gut Schollen gefangen, obwohl kaum Brandung vorhanden und das Wasser ziemlich klar war. Am Wochenende war an der Bukspitze abends die Hölle los, Brandungsangler soweit das Auge reicht :q.
Trotz des bescheidenen Erfolgs war es eine schöne Woche mit tollem Wetter, wenn ich nochmal wiederkomme dann allerdings auch mit Brandungsgeschirr.
Grüße,
Oliver


----------

